# How did I install FreeBSD 13.1 on Lenovo ideapad D330-10IGM (in pictures)



## _al (Oct 3, 2022)

1. Insert usb device with memstick boot image
2. Power On
3. Enter the BIOS (Fn + 2)
4. On the "Information", "Configuration", "Security" tabs, the settings are as shown in pictures 01-03
5. On the "Boot" tab, move the "EFI USB Device..." to the top of the list
6. Save and Exit
7. When the boot menu appears, press Esc, and type: gop list
8. Then type: gop set 2 (picture 04)
9. Then type: boot
10. FreeBSD starts loading (picture 05)
...continued in next post...


----------



## _al (Oct 3, 2022)

...
11. The installer window appears, start installing (pictures 06, 07)
12. After installation, the machine reboots, actions are the same as in (7)-(9)
13. After login, the first thing I did was install mc (picture 08)
14. I still haven't figured out how to rotate the screen (not in X), so I continued installing the software, turning my head instead of the screen
15. I installed some software, X, Gnome, CDE, configured WiFi... As a result, my configuration files have the following content:
loader.conf

```
hw.vga.textmode=0
if_iwm_load="YES"
iwm8265fw_load="YES"
...
```
rc.conf

```
...
wlans_iwm0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="mode 11n ssid <my ssid> WPA DHCP"
kld_list="i915kms"
dbus_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="yes"
dtcms_enable="yes"
inetd_enable="yes"
```
xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "keyboard"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "modesetting"
    VendorName     "Intel Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```
16. Then I put the command in .xinitrc to rotate the screen to the right
...continued in next post...


----------



## _al (Oct 3, 2022)

17. Now the system boot looks like this (pictures 09,10,11)
18. As a result, it is quite possible to work (pictures 12,13)


----------



## _al (Oct 7, 2022)

Since it is not possible to rotate the FreeBSD boot screen (based on this), I added 
	
	



```
efi_max_resolution="1200x1920"
```
 to /boot/loader.conf so that readable text is displayed on boot - not what we see in the picture 09 (now all boot messages look like in the pictures 10,11).


----------

